# An experiment with Polymer Clay



## G1Pens (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure I like it, but here is what I came up with for my first polymer pen. We have a big event coming up Memorial Day, so I am working on a lot of pens with patriotic themes. This one is close to what I wanted. Not too bad for my first try I guess. I'm not really sure I like it.

Kit is LeRoi from Smitty.

The finish is CA. One thing I noticed is that the CA "yellowed' the white areas more than I would have expected.

Let me know what you think. Good, bad...ugly....I don't care. Honest criticism welcomed.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 18, 2011)

I must have posted this at the wrong time. It dropped off page 1 in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 18, 2011)

One more try to get this read. It's not that there are no comments....its not getting any views.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it looks pretty good.


The red and white portion shows a good Mokume effect going on which isn't exactly easy in the thicknesses that the kits allow.

Not quite sure what you were going for in the blue side, but it looks okay.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the kinda' flag design.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 18, 2011)

The red/white was supposed to be a little more like stripes, but with the same effect. It is okay. The blue was supposed to be more like star on the blue with some swirling. That is the part that really didn't work and the part I am more unsure about.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it.  I can see where more waves would give it a closer flag look but i like the design.  For being your first shot at it, you got a keeper.   Nice work !


----------



## OOPS (Apr 18, 2011)

When I looked at it, I thought you were going for a more modern or stylized effect rather than an accurate reproduction of the flag.  As a result, I thought that it was rather cool.  Reading your comments suggest you aren't that thrilled with it.  I imagine that some people will really go for this design.  Did you just mix some red and white clay to develop these lines?


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 18, 2011)

OOPS said:


> When I looked at it, I thought you were going for a more modern or stylized effect rather than an accurate reproduction of the flag. As a result, I thought that it was rather cool. Reading your comments suggest you aren't that thrilled with it. I imagine that some people will really go for this design. Did you just mix some red and white clay to develop these lines?


 

Actually I wanted something between actual stripe and what I got for the red and white. I started out with red and white stripes, rolled it out and then folded it over on itself and rolled. I repeated that several time. Probably did it a few times too many.

The blue with white just needed a little more or the swirling in it with the white dots.

Overall I guess it is okay. Like you said, hopefully someone will like it enough to part with a few bucks.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Apr 18, 2011)

I definitely like it. Caught my eye immediately and made me want to read the thread completely through. The one thing I'm not wild about is the pen kit. I think something with a lot more gold would really look sharp with the blank.

I think you did a good job for your first attempt! 

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## 76winger (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the kit's OK, but my personal taste runs toward using Chrome or Rhodium with Red, White and Blue pens. For some reason the colors seem to jump out more when bright, shiny silver is in the mix.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it looks really good.  That is one fine pen you have.  Nice job with the clay.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks nice..well done!


----------



## TreeBits (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't like the gold finish with the red, white and blue, but I like the red white and blue.  Good work.  Tom Hale


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, since I wasnt sure I liked it I stuck it on a less expensive kit. Since everyone seems to like it, I may move it to a chrome kit.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it it's very cool pen. I agree would better on chrome pen.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe it is not likely to turn out like a decal, but maybe the medium lends itself to more impressionistic. Try it again with that in mind and you might be onto someting new


----------



## areaman (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it the way you have it. has your own flair to it.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 18, 2011)

As a fellow "statesman", I kinda, sorta like it, and i'd love to talk to you about your thought process and design . As an avid admirer of your work, I'd appreciate a chance for a meaningful dialog.

Please send me a PM! I have a toll-free phone number.


----------



## wizard (Apr 19, 2011)

Gary, I like it. It's not the classic typical flag pen but it is a piece of art that definitely has a contemporary, abstract but patriotic look to it. Regards, Doc


----------



## Just_Shorthairs (Apr 19, 2011)

Excellent work on the casting, gold just does not work for me.


----------



## greggas (Apr 19, 2011)

Interesting gary...sort of jackson pollock meets the sierra


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice work on the poly clay.  I like the flowing effect of the red and blue areas.
Unique, nice workmanship.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 19, 2011)

great work


----------



## Linarestribe (Jul 6, 2011)

A little late to the thread but it looks cool. Did you wrap the tube or drill the blank?

Jorge


----------



## rizaydog (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pen.  I like it...


----------



## kevrob (Jul 6, 2011)

I think it turned out pretty good.  In fact, I like the abstractness of it...

I try to get a good marbled effect with PC and I can never get a good look like your red and white.  I also have a heck of a time applying even pressure all the way around a PC blank and usually end up with divots that look like the back of my....well, never mind.  I usually end up sanding them on the lathe after baking to get them to look good.  After messing around with PC I certainly give my regards to any PC artist and Toni especially for her gorgeous blanks!


----------

